# Merlin Agilis geo/seatpost collar/seatpost size?



## tampafw (Jul 25, 2009)

Cannot find any info online and after a call to American Bicycle they said they could be '99% sure' which doesn't get me the answer I want.

My carbon seatpost broke so I'm replacing it with a Thomson which I have an outstanding history with on the road and trails. 

Since the carbon post had no markings on it I don't know what size it is/was....and I'm also in the dark on the seatpost collar size. I want to use a Miche X-Carbon clamp as I have had great luck with that product as well. So, my dilemma is to know the seatpost size needed and the corresponding Miche clamp which will work on my Agilis. 

Thanks for any info....


----------



## sheep (Feb 9, 2007)

*Numbers for Agilis*

Hi there, I just bought one. The post diametere is 27.2 mm the clamp diameter on the seat tube is 31.8mm.


----------

